# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > C/C++ >  sai ở chỗ nào ?

## GinVNSEO

> #include <stdio.h>
> #include <conio.h>
> main()
> {
> clrscr();
> int a[],s,*pa;
> int n;
> int i;
> pa=a;
> ...


_
Cho em hỏi nó sai ở chỗ nào ?
Đề: tính tổng các số trong mảng.[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]_

----------


## lienqh

*trả lời*

đầu tiên em hãy nhập số phần tử cho mảng gán cho biến n
sau đó cho vòng lặp for chạy từ i=0 đến i<n
gán giá trị cho mỗi phần tử trong mảng

em nên khai biến tổng trước vòng lặp for 
rồi dùng đệ quy để tính tổng sau mỗi vòng lặp

chúc em thành công

----------


## teenddeem

*Ủa???? Sao lại khai báo a[]????? như thế là ko có giới hạn cho mảng ak >.<
Thứ 2 nữa, theo như tớ bjk hình như với mảng thì ko thể "đối xử" với nó như 1 biến thông thường đâu, do đó ko thể gán pa=a đ.c, phải gán cho từng giá trị trong mảng*​

----------


## diemmy9x

> Cho em hỏi nó sai ở chỗ nào ?
> Đề: tính tổng các số trong mảng.[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]


 #include <stdio.h>
#include <conio.h>
main()
{
clrscr();
int a[*]*,s,*pa; *trong dấu ngoặc kép bạn phải khai báo kích cỡ mảng.VD:10,20; "*pa" là gì ?*
int n; *mình nghĩ chỉ có"pa" thôi chứ*
int i;
pa=a; *trong mảng không có kiểu gán giá trị như thế này;*
printf("
nhap so nguyen:");
scanf("%d",&n);
for(i=0;i<n;i++)
{
printf("
nhap so thu %d:",i+1);
scanf("%d",&pa_); &a chứ không phải pa
}
s=0;
for(i=0;i<n;i++)
s+=pa; a
printf("
tong:%d",s);
getch();
} 
mình sửa theo ý mình thôi, tóm lại nếu bạn dùng a thì thôi pa,phải nhất quán chứ,khi khai báo kích cỡ mảng rồi thì bỏ đi bước gán giá trị nữa.sửa lại hoàn chỉnh:
#include<stdio.h>
#include<conio.h>
main(){
int a[100],i,n,s;
printf("
 Nhap so nguyen n:");scanf("%d",&n);
for (i=1;i<n;i++){
printf("
 Phan tu thu %d",i); //bạn khởi tạo i=1 nên không cần viết i+1 ở đây.
scanf("%d",&a);}
s=0;
for (i=1;i<n;i++) 
s=s+a;
printf("
 s=%d",s);
getch();
}
chúc bạn thành công !:shifty:_

----------


## vietglobal

> #include <stdio.h>
> #include <conio.h>
> main()
> {
> clrscr();
> int a[*]*,s,*pa; *trong dấu ngoặc kép bạn phải khai báo kích cỡ mảng.VD:10,20; "*pa" là gì ?*
> int n; *mình nghĩ chỉ có"pa" thôi chứ*
> int i; *chưa khai báo "s" nè !*
> pa=a; *trong mảng không có kiểu gán giá trị như thế này;*
> ...


[I][I]_

bài của bạn ấy chỉ sai 1 chỗ duy nhất là chưa có khai báo kích cỡ của mảng thui , ngoài ra ko sai ji cả.
*pa và pa=a thì học tới con trỏ thì chắc bạn cũa đã bít wa gòi chứ , còn níu chưa học tới thì đừng nên phát bĩu hùng hồn như thế này nhé 




			
				pa=a; trong mảng không có kiểu gán giá trị như thế này
			
		



```
#include <stdio.h>
#include <conio.h>
main()
{
	int a[50],s,*pa;
	int n;
	int i;
	pa=a;
	printf("
nhap so nguyen:");
	scanf("%d",&n);
	for(i=0;i<n;i++)
	{
		printf("
nhap so thu %d:",i+1);
		scanf("%d",&pa);
	}
	s=0;
	for(i=0;i<n;i++)
		s+=pa;
	printf("
tong:%d",s);
	getch();
}

```

_

----------


## hlong001

> bài của bạn ấy chỉ sai 1 chỗ duy nhất là chưa có khai báo kích cỡ của mảng thui , ngoài ra ko sai ji cả.
> **pa* và *pa=a* thì học tới con trỏ thì chắc bạn cũa đã bít wa gòi chứ , còn níu chưa học tới thì đừng nên phát bĩu hùng hồn như thế này nhé 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> #include <stdio.h>
> #include <conio.h>
> ...


*có vẻ như bạn này chưa được đi học về C hay sao í, lại còn mở mồm ra bảo tui chưa học ??? vậy bạn có não để hiểu là khi gán giá trị cho mảng thì người ta phải viết là "pa=&**a" không ?*:a: stp as dg
*tôi thấy cái nick PhanNganGiang của bạn có sao đâu mà phải lập nick mới,bạn chuyển nhà từ tiền giang lên thành phố ah:botay:*

----------


## sangdv

ông giảng viên ji` ấy bảo là cho lên đảo hay ban ji đó gòi mà [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

đúng là mình chưa học về C , mình học C++ , sao bạn hay thế , zậy bài kiếm chỗ sai trong đoạn code của mình đi /[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]
níu ko có lỗi thì sửa lại chỗ "pa = &a" y như bạn xem não của bạn như thế nào
đây , code đây , copy lại y chang lun :a:


```
#include <stdio.h>
#include <conio.h>
main()
{
    int a[50],s,*pa;
    int n;
    int i;
    pa=a;
    printf("
nhap so nguyen:");
    scanf("%d",&n);
    for(i=0;i<n;i++)
    {
        printf("
nhap so thu %d:",i+1);
        scanf("%d",&pa[i]);
    }
    s=0;
    for(i=0;i<n;i++)
        s+=pa[i];
    printf("
tong:%d",s);
    getch();
}
```

bạn vui tính lắm ấy , rất vui hí hí hí :1eye

và đây là giáo trình C cơ bản của aptech , 1 người pro như bạn chắc là có gòi , nhưng mà mình up lên cho bạn xem lại thui [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]



> http://www.mediafire.com/?j24co4t2w2t


xem từ trang 90 nhé.
để bít con trỏ trỏ tới số nguyên : *ptr = &a
và con trỏ trỏ tới mảng : *ptr = a (vd đã khai báo a[100] nhé)
nó sẽ khác như thế nào và ai bị *NÃO*

----------


## truyenthongbaoson

bài của conmasitinh khai báo mảng rồi mà Un !?
còn về phần *pa và pa=a thì có lẽ do cách dạy của trường về phần con trỏ có khác nhau nên bạn ấy hiểu khác mà, chửi nhau làm gì

----------


## talkmylove

> ông giảng viên ji` ấy bảo là cho lên đảo hay ban ji đó gòi mà [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]
> 
> đúng là mình chưa học về C , mình học C++ , sao bạn hay thế , zậy bài kiếm chỗ sai trong đoạn code của mình đi /[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]
> níu ko có lỗi thì sửa lại chỗ "pa = &a" y như bạn xem não của bạn như thế nào
> đây , code đây , copy lại y chang lun :a:
> 
> 
> ```
> #include <stdio.h>
> ...


:a: *đã ngu còn cãi cố, nhìn m. lại đi xem người ta có khai báo kích thước cho mảng a không, bài tính tổng đơn giản đã sửa lại cho ngắn gọn thế rồi mà còn sủa lắm :whistling:
đúng là ngựa quen đường cũ, bị người ta nói cho đến nỗi nhục quá phải thay tên đổi họ mà không bỏ được cái thói soi mói, người ta giúp đúng cũng mở mồm chen ngang, thối không ngửi được cái loại óc toàn hủ tíu [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG])
*

----------


## kevinsorbo

> bài của conmasitinh khai báo mảng rồi mà Un !?
> còn về phần *pa và pa=a thì có lẽ do cách dạy của trường về phần con trỏ có khác nhau nên bạn ấy hiểu khác mà, chửi nhau làm gì


*bài nào là của conmasitinh hả bạn ? bạn thấy đấy, tôi sửa lại đúng rồi mà conma còn kêu này nọ, có kiến thức thì không ai nói, đằng này chỉ toàn đi soi mói, chọc ngoáy người khác.
nick cũ của conma là PhanNganGiang**, bạn có biết vì sao phải đổi nick ko, đổi cả nơi ở nữa:a: đọc mấy topic liên quan đến C là rõ, lập nick mới xong conma đi tìm tôi ngay, ở đâu có tôi là bạn í lại nhảy vào chọc để trả thù :botay:
*

----------


## ngtuananh1122

chài, đọc ngang xương nên chưa hiểu vấn đề lắm, sr 2 bạn lun ^_^

----------


## hocon84

*không sao đâu bạn, phần code của mình đúng như yêu cầu đề bài, clement làm theo là ổn, chẳng qua conmasitinh (PhanNganGiang) lợi dụng quyền tự do ngôn luận để chọc ngoáy mình thôi, bạn bỏ qua mấy bài của conmasitinh là hiểu thôi mà [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

*

----------


## stst575

@aydada : *mình nhờ bạn 1 việc nhé , vì pro Un của chúng ta chưa test cái mình nói.
bạn test bài này :*


```
#include <stdio.h>
#include <conio.h>
main()
{
    int a[50],s,*pa;
    int n;
    int i;
    pa=a;
    printf("
nhap so nguyen:");
    scanf("%d",&n);
    for(i=0;i<n;i++)
    {
        printf("
nhap so thu %d:",i+1);
        scanf("%d",&pa[i]);
    }
    s=0;
    for(i=0;i<n;i++)
        s+=pa[i];
    printf("
tong:%d",s);
    getch();
}
```

*và cũng bài đó nhưng sửa lại cái pa=a thành pa=&a như ý kiến của pro Un chúng ta nhé*



> *mình sửa theo ý mình thôi, tóm lại nếu bạn dùng a thì thôi pa,phải nhất quán chứ,khi khai báo kích cỡ mảng rồi thì bỏ đi bước gán giá trị nữa.sửa lại hoàn chỉnh:*_
> #include<stdio.h>
> #include<conio.h>
> main(){
> int a[100],i,n,s;
> printf("
>  Nhap so nguyen n:");scanf("%d",&n);
> for (i=1;i<n;i++){
> printf("
> ...


_còn đây là nguyên văn của pro Un lun đúng ko ?




không sao đâu bạn, phần code của mình đúng như yêu cầu đề bài, clement làm theo là ổn, chẳng qua conmasitinh (PhanNganGiang) lợi dụng quyền tự do ngôn luận để chọc ngoáy mình thôi, bạn bỏ qua mấy bài của conmasitinh là hiểu thôi mà


còn đấy cũng là phát biểu của pro Un lun đúng ko ?

pro viết code gòi có chạy thử chưa mà dám nói là đúng yêu cầu của đề bài thế ? mình ko mún nói , vì nói nhìu thì anh Jupiter hay mod cũng del hết àh , nhưng mà bạn tuyên bố như thế thì kiến thức của bạn wa' pro , nên mình nhờ 1 người thứ 3 test hộ đoạn code này của bạn :




#include<stdio.h>
#include<conio.h>
main(){
int a[100],i,n,s;
printf("
 Nhap so nguyen n:");scanf("%d",&n);
for (i=1;i<n;i++){
printf("
 Phan tu thu %d",i); //bạn khởi tạo i=1 nên không cần viết i+1 ở đây.
scanf("%d",&a);}
s=0;
for (i=1;i<n;i++) 
s=s+a;
printf("
 s=%d",s);
getch();
}


còn về vấn đề khi sử dụng mảng mà chỉ số đầu tiên là 1 hay 0 ji` thì cũng đã 1 thời gây tranh cãi gòi đấy , có cần mình trích dẫn lại tại sao lại phải sử dụng 0 mà ko dùng 1 ko ?
Àhh sẵn nói lun , đề bài là tính tổng các phần tử trong mảng , nhưng mục đích của chủ 2pic là xài con trỏ , chắc ai nhìn cũng bít , thế mà code của pro ra sao nhỉ ?
nói người khác soi mói mình thì coi mình đã làm ji`.
Mong là có người test thử và cho ý kiến , nếu mình test và đưa lên nữa lại bị coi là soi mói.
==================================================  ======================
Code sai thì chả có ai ko sai , mà mình sai lại nói là mình đúng , người khác góp ý lại cho là soi mói , 1 người rất thú vị ấy chứ
_

----------


## trungtrinh

> ông giảng viên ji` ấy bảo là cho lên đảo hay ban ji đó gòi mà [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]
> 
> đúng là mình chưa học về C , mình học C++ , sao bạn hay thế , zậy bài kiếm chỗ sai trong đoạn code của mình đi /[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]
> níu ko có lỗi thì sửa lại chỗ "pa = &a" y như bạn xem não của bạn như thế nào
> đây , code đây , copy lại y chang lun :a:
> 
> 
> ```
> #include <stdio.h>
> ...





> bài của conmasitinh khai báo mảng rồi mà Un !?
> còn về phần *pa và pa=a thì có lẽ do cách dạy của trường về phần con trỏ có khác nhau nên bạn ấy hiểu khác mà, chửi nhau làm gì


*dạy khác nhau nhưng cũng không đến nỗi ngu dốt mà tại sao lại không tiếp thu được.*
*cái đầu chỉ để mọc tóc thôi sao, có mồm mà không có mắt.*
*"*ptr=&a" <-- bỏ dấu * đi nhé,học hành như cái nồi* *mà còn ngoạc cái mõm ra chê người khác :a: bảo không có não** thì lại kêu oan* :a:*lần sau trước khi mở mồm phải kiểm tra xem não phát triển tí nào chưa nhé !!! đừng có mà vào 4rum spam**:realmad:*

----------


## saobang

> *dạy khác nhau nhưng cũng không đến nỗi ngu dốt mà tại sao lại không tiếp thu được.*
> *cái đầu chỉ để mọc tóc thôi sao, có mồm mà không có mắt.*
> *"*ptr=&a" <-- bỏ dấu * đi nhé,học hành như cái nồi* *mà còn ngoạc cái mõm ra chê người khác [replacer_img] bảo không có não** thì lại kêu oan* *lần sau trước khi mở mồm phải kiểm tra xem não phát triển tí nào chưa nhé !!! đừng có mà vào 4rum spam**[replacer_img]*


*haizzzzzzzzzzzzz............ hết nói nổi lun.
mình spam hay ko thì có mod hay smod xử lí , bạn khỏi lo.
bạn aydada đã nói thế thì mình cũng ko nói làm ji , nhưng mà có thật là bạn có học wa con trỏ chưa vậy , mình viết như thế bạn thật sự ko hĩu hay cố tình ko hĩu để có chuyện để nói .
thôi giải thích cho ai đọc topic nhận xét ý kiến của pro lun zậy:

mình sẽ code 2 vd đơn giản cho cách *ptr = &a (của mình) và ptr = &a của pro Un nhé*


```
#include <iostream.h>
void main ()
{
    int a = 123456;
    int *ptr = &a;
    cout << *ptr << endl;
}
```

*và :*


```
#include <iostream.h>
void main ()
{
    int a = 123456;
    int *ptr;
    ptr = &a;
    cout << *ptr << endl;
}
```

*kiến thức của pro đc bao nhiu mà khoái nói người khác ko nó não thế nhỉ ?*
*haizzzzzzzzzzzzzz. ko nói nhìu nữa , để người khác nhận xét zậy*

----------


## seobravolaw

> @aydada : *mình nhờ bạn 1 việc nhé , vì pro Un của chúng ta chưa test cái mình nói.
> bạn test bài này :*
> 
> 
> ```
> #include <stdio.h>
> #include <conio.h>
> main()
> {
> ...


*đừng vội spam chứ, chưa qua 1 ngày thì não chưa phát triển được đâu. chú ý tiếp thu nè: 
Thứ nhất**, đề bài là tính tổng các số trong mảng, bài mảng học trước bài con trỏ (à quên PhanGiang chưa được học cái này nên không biết bài nào trước bài nào sau, để tôi nhắc giúp cũng được) vì vậy giải quyết bài này tôi không dùng con trỏ,bạn í đã thành thạo mảng đâu mà,khai báo kích thước mảng cũng chưa làm quen :-? hiểu chứ ???
Thứ hai, khởi tạo i=1 rồi thì tất nhiên sẽ không dùng i+1 nữa, nếu bạn í khởi tạo i=0 thì dùng i+1, tôi có bắt buộc đâu, bạn nhìn gà hóa cuốc ah, hay lại muốn đặt điều vu khống, ngậm máu phun người:botay:
Thứ ba, bạn học đường học chợ, học lỏm ở đâu tôi không cần biết, tôi chỉ thắc mắc là tại sao bạn lại "khôn" thế nhỉ, không biết gán thì đừng có to mồm, học aptech không mà đòi giảng lấy sách aptech cho người khác, có ai dạy gán pa=a không ??? ghi nhớ vào cái đầu của bạn đi nhé, nếu không sẽ "dốt hoàn dốt" mà thôi:pa=&a(trỏ tới địa chỉ)-*pa=a(trỏ tới giá trị) kiến thức cơ bản không có còn đòi nhận xét, nói người khác phải xem lại mình trước đi 
Thứ tư, bài code của tôi có chỗ nào sai, bạn có biết test không vậy, hay mắt mù không thấy gì :angry: người ta không sai mà góp ý, bó chuối, chả hiểu ai kiếm chuyện haizzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz  zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
Biết mình kém cỏi thì đừng cố cãi nữa, giấu dốt thì chẳng bao giờ khá lên được !!!


*

----------


## UyenVy

> #include<stdio.h>
> #include<conio.h>
> main(){
> int a[100],i,n,s;
> printf("
>  Nhap so nguyen n:");scanf("%d",&n);
> for (i=1;i<n;i++){
> printf("
>  Phan tu thu %d",i); //bạn khởi tạo i=1 nên không cần viết i+1 ở đây.
> ...


_
ý bạn nói đoạn code đấy của bạn ko sai àh 
haizzzzzzzzzzz mình kiu edit lại gòi mà bạn ko chịu , hay cố tình vì kiến thức của bạn hơn người
ok , minh test tay cho bạn xem :
Nhập n = 3 thôi nhé : for (i=1;i<n;i++)  với vòng lặp này thì chỉ cho người dùng nhập 2 giá trị thôi => đúng chỗ nào [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]
góp ý với bạn lun là khi sử dụng mảng ko phải lúc nào gán i = 1 cũng đúng đâu nhá , ko phải ko có lí do mà người ta quy định chỉ số đầu tiên của mảng là 0 đâu. Mà pro như bạn chắc cũng bít gòi.

mình chưa hề đc học Aptech , mình chỉ có 1 cái tài lịu duy nhất đó để tham khảo thôi.





			
				Thứ ba, bạn học đường học chợ, học lỏm ở đâu tôi không cần biết, tôi chỉ thắc mắc là tại sao bạn lại "khôn" thế nhỉ, không biết gán thì đừng có to mồm, học aptech không mà đòi giảng lấy sách aptech cho người khác, có ai dạy gán pa=a không ??? ghi nhớ vào cái đầu của bạn đi nhé, nếu không sẽ "dốt hoàn dốt" mà thôi[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]a=&a(trỏ tới địa chỉ)-*pa=a(trỏ tới giá trị) kiến thức cơ bản không có còn đòi nhận xét, nói người khác phải xem lại mình trước đi
			
		

kiến thức cơ bản thì mình ko chắc là mình đã nắm đc hết đâu
thưa bạn , bạn coi lại vd mình đưa ở trên là đối với số nguyên. pa = a (đã khai báo biến con trỏ int *pa) là đối với mảng , hay là bạn coi code mà ko hĩu mình khai báo là số nguyên hay mảng , hay là mún xem 1 vd về mảng nữa mới hĩu . 2 cái vd đó hoàn toàn tương đương nhau , mình đưa ra là để chứng minh cái này :




			
				"*ptr=&a" <-- bỏ dấu * đi nhé
			
		

Bạn nói : pa=&a(trỏ tới địa chỉ)-*pa=a(trỏ tới giá trị) đúng ko ? zậy bạn hãy cho 1 vd cụ thể đi.
và đây là vd của mình, làm với số nguyên nhé :


```
#include <iostream.h>
void main ()
{
	int a;
	int *pa;
	pa = &a;
	cout << *pa << endl;
}
```

với dòng pa = &a , bạn chắc chắn nó trỏ tới địa chỉ chứ ?
kết quả in ra màn hình của đoạn code trên chỉ là 1 giá trị rác vì a chưa có giá trị.
thay dòng cout << *pa << endl; thành cout << pa << endl; thì kết quả mới chính xác là địa chỉ của biến a (địa chỉ là giá trị thập lục phân nhé , đừng tưởng lầm giá trị rác 123213215 ji đó là địa chỉ đi)
=>mình rút ra là : khi xuất thì pa là xuất địa chỉ , còn *pa là xuất giá trị của biến đc gán. Kiến thức đầu đường xó chợ của mình chỉ có thế thôi.

Bạn hãy chứng minh cho mình xem kiến thức pro của bạn đi.




			
				pa=&a(trỏ tới địa chỉ)-*pa=a(trỏ tới giá trị)
			
		

 nhắc lun là số nguyên ko sử dụng *pa = a đc nhé.
==================================================  ========================
p/s : haizzzzzzzzzz có khi nào mình kiu bạn test hay làm cái ji đó mà bạn làm đâu nhỉ :wacko:_

----------


## hoangthikd

Có mấy điều gửi đến các bạn trẻ :
Thứ nhất : vào đây để giúp đỡ những người khác chứ ko phải vào để bôi nhọ nhau.
Thứ 2 : bạn đó hỏi là sai ở chỗ nào thì chỉ ra chỗ sai cho bạn đó dễ hiểu chứ ko phải bôi ra những đoạn code to lớn để thể hiện.Tôi áng chừng chỉ code trong tầm 10~12 dòng là xong nhưng các bạn bôi ra đến trang 2 thì tôi thấy khó hiểu vô cùng.

@ conmasitinh : nick lần trước tôi chỉ cảnh báo bạn chứ đã ban đâu , tôi ko thích ban người khác vô cớ , mà bạn đã kêu này nọ . Bây h lớn rồi , dám làm dám chịu , để người khác nói vài câu mà bạn đã lẩn tránh thì bạn sẽ phải lẩn tránh đến bao h ? bao h mới có thể trưởng thành được. Dù là mạng ảo hay ngoài đời thật thì bạn cũng phải có trách nhiệm suy nghĩ và hành đọng của mình .Tôi tặng bạn câu này : Mạng là ảo nhưng trách nhiệm là thật , đừng tưởng trốn sau cái màn hình kia thì làm gì cũng được nhé !
Thân
PS: tôi định code lại hoàn chỉnh nhưng thấy 2 bạn gank đua nhau thế nên để xem ai có thể tự tin code lại hoàn chỉnh, ngắn gọn lần cuối , sau khi tôi kiểm tra thấy đúng thì sẽ công nhận và close topic luôn. (lưu ý ko được spam và mỗi người chỉ được code 1 bài bài sai sẽ nhờ mod del)

----------


## kaysone2911

> *ý bạn nói đoạn code đấy của bạn ko sai àh 
> haizzzzzzzzzzz mình kiu edit lại gòi mà bạn ko chịu , hay cố tình vì kiến thức của bạn hơn người
> ok , minh test tay cho bạn xem :
> Nhập n = 3 thôi nhé : for (i=1;i<n;i++)  với vòng lặp này thì chỉ cho người dùng nhập 2 giá trị thôi => đúng chỗ nào [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]
> góp ý với bạn lun là khi sử dụng mảng ko phải lúc nào gán i = 1 cũng đúng đâu nhá , ko phải ko có lí do mà người ta quy định chỉ số đầu tiên của mảng là 0 đâu. Mà pro như bạn chắc cũng bít gòi.
> 
> mình chưa hề đc học Aptech , mình chỉ có 1 cái tài lịu duy nhất đó để tham khảo thôi.*
> 
> 
> ...


*đừng có thêm bớt vào bài người khác nhé, chủ topic này đâu có khai báo biến int *pa, bạn hiểu không/[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG] tôi đố bạn dùng pa=a nếu không khai báo biến đấy, kiến thức của bạn là 1 mớ tạp nham hỗn hợp nên bạn hay nhầm lẫn vậy đấy, tai hại quá.
bài ví dụ ở trên bạn đâu có khai báo kích thước mảng cho a, tại sao điều cơ bản đấy mà cũng không biết, bạn nghĩ tôi sẽ dùng pa=&a khi chưa có mảng a à, nhầm to đấy, đó là bạn tự code
mà bạn chậm hiểu quá đấy, *pa=a thì trong đó a là mảng đã được khai báo, bài làm của chủ topic này đâu có khai báo mảng, vậy mà đòi dùng công thức gán con trỏ, không hiểu cách dùng mà cứ phát biểu
bạn vào đây để giúp bạn đó hay đi soi mói vậy, không chỉ ra cho người ta* *là chưa khai báo biến mà còn nói...
những góp ý của bạn đều là từ 1 phía bạn suy luận, lại còn đưa ra toàn ví dụ sai cơ bản, tôi tưởng bạn đủ trí não để biết cách dùng con trỏ chứ, nhắc lại tôi chỉ dùng pa=&a với điều kiện đã khai báo mảng, ngay từ đầu tôi đã phát hiện ra lỗi sai đó của clement, tóm lại ví dụ của bạn đưa ra thật là thiểu năng, chẳng bao giờ tôi mắc phải
1 kẻ lừa đảo như bạn thì mọi người khó có thể tin được, lúc thì tên giang, lúc tên nam, lúc tên qua,chả hiểu tên thật của bạn là cái chó gì nữa
*

----------


## khanhhoangsg

> Có mấy điều gửi đến các bạn trẻ :
> Thứ nhất : vào đây để giúp đỡ những người khác chứ ko phải vào để bôi nhọ nhau.
> Thứ 2 : bạn đó hỏi là sai ở chỗ nào thì chỉ ra chỗ sai cho bạn đó dễ hiểu chứ ko phải bôi ra những đoạn code to lớn để thể hiện.Tôi áng chừng chỉ code trong tầm 10~12 dòng là xong nhưng các bạn bôi ra đến trang 2 thì tôi thấy khó hiểu vô cùng.
> 
> @ conmasitinh : nick lần trước tôi chỉ cảnh báo bạn chứ đã ban đâu , tôi ko thích ban người khác vô cớ , mà bạn đã kêu này nọ . Bây h lớn rồi , dám làm dám chịu , để người khác nói vài câu mà bạn đã lẩn tránh thì bạn sẽ phải lẩn tránh đến bao h ? bao h mới có thể trưởng thành được. Dù là mạng ảo hay ngoài đời thật thì bạn cũng phải có trách nhiệm suy nghĩ và hành đọng của mình .Tôi tặng bạn câu này : Mạng là ảo nhưng trách nhiệm là thật , đừng tưởng trốn sau cái màn hình kia thì làm gì cũng được nhé !
> Thân
> PS: tôi định code lại hoàn chỉnh nhưng thấy 2 bạn gank đua nhau thế nên để xem ai có thể tự tin code lại hoàn chỉnh, ngắn gọn lần cuối , sau khi tôi kiểm tra thấy đúng thì sẽ công nhận và close topic luôn. (lưu ý ko được spam và mỗi người chỉ được code 1 bài bài sai sẽ nhờ mod del)


*#include<stdio.h>*
*#include<conio.h>*
*main(){*
*int a[100],i,n,s;*
*printf("
 Nhap so nguyen n:"); scanf("%d",&n);*
*for (i=0;i<n;i++){*
*printf("
 Phan tu thu %d",i+1);* *scanf("%d",&a);}*_
s=0; 
for (i=0;i<n;i++) s=s+a;
printf("
 s=%d",s);
getch();
}
em thấy bạn clement nên làm thế này là ngắn gọn cho bạn í dễ hiểu, nếu muốn sử dụng con trỏ thì em chiều nhưng cái này là bài tập về nhà phần mảng, không nên làm dài dòng thêm, cấu trúc con trỏ nên áp dụng cho những bài ghép mảng rồi sắp xếp. bạn í có vẻ chưa chắc về mảng, dùng cả cấu trúc con trỏ nữa nên mới sai mà không biết sai ở đâu, vậy thì không nên cãi lí như bạn Phan(có họ không tên) khiến bạn í bị rối thêm
_

----------


## volcano

@Zephyr : *em nghĩ nên clode từ sớm thì tốt hơn*



> Thứ tư, bài code của tôi có chỗ nào sai, bạn có biết test không vậy, hay mắt mù không thấy gì người ta không sai mà góp ý, bó chuối, chả hiểu ai kiếm chuyện haizzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


*đấy là nguyên văn lời của bạn ấy nói.
lúc đầu em đã nói code đã sai , thì thái độ của bạn ấy như thế đấy , đến khi em chỉ ra chỗ sai của bạn ấy thì bạn ấy lại phớt lờ như ko có ji` , đừng nói là giảng viên ko có test đoạn code của bạn ấy nhé
=> ai là người trốn tránh trách nhiệm , ai dám làm ko dám nhận thưa giảng viên
và 1 đìu nữa là xin giảng viên trích dẫn 1 vài Reply cái mà em "dám làm ko dám nhận" ấy ra , nói suông ai mà phục. 
Hình như giảng viên còn chưa giải đáp thắc mắc của em bên topic kia thì phải , nếu giảng viên thấy ko nên hay ko cần giải đáp thì thôi cũng ko sao.

Bài này em ko bít giải , em có thể copy từ bài của người khác đc ko ? vì bài ấy bạn ấy nói là ko có ji` sai nên em nghĩ chắc hok có sao nhỉ , níu đc thì code đây :*


```
#include<stdio.h>
#include<conio.h>
main(){
int a[100],i,n,s;
printf("
 Nhap so nguyen n:");scanf("%d",&n);
for (i=1;i<n;i++){
printf("
 Phan tu thu %d",i);
scanf("%d",&a[i]);}
s=0;
for (i=1;i<n;i++) 
s=s+a[i];
printf("
 s=%d",s);
getch();
}
```

----------


## seothamtraisan

> @Zephyr : *em nghĩ nên clode từ sớm thì tốt hơn*
> 
> *đấy là nguyên văn lời của bạn ấy nói.
> lúc đầu em đã nói code đã sai , thì thái độ của bạn ấy như thế đấy , đến khi em chỉ ra chỗ sai của bạn ấy thì bạn ấy lại phớt lờ như ko có ji` , đừng nói là giảng viên ko có test đoạn code của bạn ấy nhé
> => ai là người trốn tránh trách nhiệm , ai dám làm ko dám nhận thưa giảng viên
> và 1 đìu nữa là xin giảng viên trích dẫn 1 vài Reply cái mà em "dám làm ko dám nhận" ấy ra , nói suông ai mà phục. 
> Hình như giảng viên còn chưa giải đáp thắc mắc của em bên topic kia thì phải , nếu giảng viên thấy ko nên hay ko cần giải đáp thì thôi cũng ko sao.
> 
> Bài này em ko bít giải , em có thể copy từ bài của người khác đc ko ? vì bài ấy bạn ấy nói là ko có ji` sai nên em nghĩ chắc hok có sao nhỉ , níu đc thì code đây :*
> ...


*không biết giải mà còn dám vào đây góp ý, bạn không những trơ tráo mà còn là 1 kẻ lừa đảo chuyên nghiệp, tôi hỏi nhé, nick này bạn đang dùng tại sao lập nick # lại thay tên đổi họ, mà chỉ nhằm topic nào có tôi bạn vào góp ý, nếu bạn giỏi thì sao không làm được bài ỉn ra dãy số 1 3 /2 4giúp hells, có phải bạn chịu thua nên ko dám nói gì nữa, bây giờ vị phát hiện thì mới dùng tiếp,mà ở topic đó bạn có code bài không
* *tôi nhớ không nhầm là có 1 người code trước tôi mà không giúp được cho hells, thế mà bạn lại khen đúng, bạn có thời gian đi spam thế sao không chịu học cho khôn đi, chỉ vào topic khen bài của diennang, chê aydada, rồi tôi code đúng cũng bị bạn chê, bạn là cái quái gì vậy ??? thích spam thì lập thêm mấy cái nick nữa rồi bot thanks**
*

----------


## dangtin1

> Nguyên văn bởi *PhanNganGiang :**Bài này em ko bít giải , em có thể copy từ bài của người khác đc ko ? vì bài ấy bạn ấy nói là ko có ji` sai nên em nghĩ chắc hok có sao nhỉ , níu đc thì code đây :*


Ko biết giải còn vào đây bắt lỗi người khác, nói như là shit , bực cả mình . Thế lúc thầy kiểm tra bạn bảo là ko làm được mà đi copy bài người khác nghe có lọt tai ko ???? 




> *và 1 đìu nữa là xin giảng viên trích dẫn 1 vài Reply cái mà em "dám làm ko dám nhận" ấy ra , nói suông ai mà phục. 
> Hình như giảng viên còn chưa giải đáp thắc mắc của em bên topic kia thì phải , nếu giảng viên thấy ko nên hay ko cần giải đáp thì thôi cũng ko sao.*


Tôi chẳng việc gì phải đôi co với 1 ng` như bạn cả , bạn lấy tư cách gì , địa vị gì mà bảo tôi phải bằng chứng này bằng chứng nọ, phải giả thích việc tôi làm ?? ,bạn là bố tôi a` ???? công việc thì nhiều mà mỗi lần vào diễn đàn để giúp đỡ gặp bài viết của mấy đứa não đặc thế này bực cả mình >!!!

----------


## hoangtrieuman

*giảng viên chắc hẳn là người có kinh nghiệm, từng trải, vậy nên em mong giảng viên đừng nóng nảy mà mắng bạn ý*, *bạn ý có vẻ đã nhận ra cái sai của mình, em rất hoan nghênh: biết xấu hổ trước mọi người là 1 cảm xúc tốt.Nhưng tốt hơn là biết xấu hổ trước chính bản thân mình.* *Chính em cũng có lỗi là hơi sỗ sàng với bạn ý. Nếu ta hiểu kẻ khác như chính ta thì những hành động đáng trách nhất của họ cũng được tha thứ. Mọi người hãy bỏ qua chuyện đã qua này, có gì thì giúp đỡ nhau giúp cho diễn đàn ngày càng phát triển, đồng thời chúng ta cũng được mở rộng kiến thức !*

----------

